# Where to live in the Christchurch area



## SCinnamon

Hello

Please could you help? There is a possibility that my husband may get a job in the Christchurch area which would mean us relocating out there. We have 2 children (6 and 2) and would like a nice area with some good schools. Can anyone recommend any? Also, what are the areas to avoid at the moment?

Thank you kindly


----------



## Song_Si

reading this article from today's news *Top dollar asked for slum flats* it appears choices are very limited with so much competition for rental accommodation.

Is the prospective employer able to assist with locating accommodation for you? With an expected influx of people for rebuilding, and a shortage of accomm, supply and demand driving up rents and lowering standards if this article is to be believed.



> Some unscrupulous landlords were taking advantage of the situation.


of course they are!



> Figures from the Department of Building and Housing show average rents in Christchurch have risen about 10 per cent in the past year, with the average cost of a three-bedroom home over the summer $330 in Sydenham-Woolston, $360 in St Albans, and $450 in Fendalton-Merivale.
> 
> Listings on Trade Me yesterday included asking rents of over $800 a week for some ordinary-looking three and four bedroom homes in Linwood, St Albans and Bryndwr, and $690 a week for a one-bedroom furnished unit in the central city.
> 
> source


----------



## Song_Si

another Christchurch item in news today, housing shortage

*Virtually no rental homes free in Christchurch*

*Many tradesmen are having to repair Christchurch's earthquake-hit homes while tenants are still living in them as the city's rental housing drought bites, the Real Estate Institute of New Zealand says. *

The institute surveyed its member property managers last week and found 66 per cent of the agents were trying to find month-long temporary accommodation for tenants while their houses were repaired.

The property managers, who together manage 11,500 rental houses, said there was virtually nothing available in the city. 

***
Real estate institute Canterbury director Tony McPherson said the repairs were in danger of being delayed and the problem was going to get worse as rebuilds were added to the repair work.

''There is huge pressure on rental accommodation in the city from people who have been forced out of the red zone, the large short-term work force in the city there to assist with the recovery, as well as the normal seasonal demand from tertiary students.'' 

more


----------



## bleater

There is a pressing rental shortage, but mostly at the lower end of the market. If you're looking in the NZ$ 500 per week + range, there are still options. My wife and I moved back from Europe to Christchurch in December and found a place fairly quickly.

My advice is make sure you have all the documentation ready to go so that you can make an application as soon as you find a place you like; copies of identifying information, proof of income, and I would highly recommend written references testifying to your qualities as a good tenant.

95% of all rentals are listed on TradeMe property (trademe.co.nz/property/residential-property-to-rent/canterbury/).

The northwest of the city has been less affected by the earthquakes, so has become more in demand.

The most exclusive suburbs include Fendalton and Merivale, Sumner and Scarborough, and Cashmere. But really to recommend any particular area, someone would need to know what your budget for rent is.


----------



## Greenteam

*Same Situation*

Hi SCinnamon,

Sounds like we are ina similar situation. We currently live in Lincolnshire and my husband is in the process of being offered work in Christchurch. We have 2 boys (3 1/2 and 6 months) and we are also interested to know which are the good areas to live.

It would be good to stay in touch.

Areas I have seen mentioned seem to be in the North West of the city like Fendalton, Ilan, Merivalre and Avonhead.

Have you started the visa process yet? I believe it can take about 3 months once you post your application and you need loads of info and police certs to send and you need an offer in place before you can start the process.

Let me know how you get on.

Regards

GreenTeam.


----------



## topcat83

Best place to look for information (and apply on-line) is Immigration New Zealand - it's a very good and informative website


----------



## Greenteam

Thanks Topcat. How long have you been in NZ? How are you findhing it out there? How was the visa process for you?

Sorry for all of the questions.


----------

